
Amazon Price Check Flap Is No Strategic Blunder - jaybol
http://www.forbes.com/sites/janetnovack/2011/12/12/amazon-price-check-flap-is-no-strategic-blunder/
======
neworbit
This article also raises the point that if nationally mandated sales tax
equality is instituted, Amazon and its competitors are in the same boat - but
that would also free Amazon to actually open physical stores or showrooms
across the US, as well as hiring in various locations, without worrying about
creating tax nexuses.

